# Nu Galactica in Model Grafix magazine



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The January issue of the japanese modeling magazine Model Grafix will feature Dorobou's take on the Moebius kit. I have yet to get the magazine, but you can see his model on his blog:

http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/archive/c2304477968-1

You could say he covered all corners, including running lights on the landing strip. I have no idea how he made his detailed rail guns.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Amazing details! I have followed quite a few of his builds.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A wonderful build-up!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Wow! Way cool!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Outstanding build!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course he also had to do the Pegasus:

http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/archive/c2304730179-1


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

That's it! I'm tossing all my model stuff off the balcony and switching to stamp collecting.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

seaQuest, every time I look at his builds I feel the same way as you!


----------

